# Gin and Tonic.



## IKE (Jun 6, 2018)

Most here know that I'm primarily a scotch guy but for some reason in the summer I do like a nice cool gin and tonic occasionally.

I just returned from the liquor store and this evening after supper I believe I'll sit out on the patio and have one or two.......Cheers !


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 6, 2018)

Haven't had a gin and tonic in years.  At one time it was my favourite drink.
Now I stick to wines and beer, and the occasional liquor.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2018)

_"There's an old man sitting next to me, making love to his tonic and gin."_ - Billy Joel

Ike, is that you? layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"There's an old man sitting next to me, making love to his tonic and gin."_ - Billy Joel
> 
> Ike, is that you? layful:nthego:


Maybe not now but in a few hours it will be :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2018)

:clap:


----------



## Victor (Jun 6, 2018)

My favorite alcoholic drink for the summer.
New Amsterdam is good also. Think the high priced gin is worth the money?
Beefeater, Bombay, etc. Anyone here drink it?
All tonic water is the same. Except diet.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 6, 2018)

Love my Gin/Tonics.....


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2018)

I like  'em  but not the  "tonic"  (Don't like the quinine  water)   I use  club soda  instead.

Also  sometimes  I use  vodka  instead  of the gin.  Either way, it's a good hot weather  drink.

The  quinine  water  leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Victor said:


> My favorite alcoholic drink for the summer.
> New Amsterdam is good also. Think the high priced gin is worth the money?
> Beefeater, Bombay, etc. Anyone here drink it?
> All tonic water is the same. Except diet.


I like Bombay gin.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2018)

Me too  Shali..       Bombay  Sapphire.   Yum!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Me too  Shali..       Bombay  Sapphire.   Yum!!


Oh boy, shall I provide the canapés?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh yes  Shalimar,  Please do.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Oh yes  Shalimar,  Please do.


My pleasure. Beware, if I get tiddly, I dance.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2018)

THAT   I  want to see !


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2018)

Falcon said:


> THAT   I  want to see !



Me too:grin:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Me too:grin:


You too! Ok.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Falcon said:


> THAT   I  want to see !


I will belly dance just for you.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2018)

Oooooh !      Pant  pant   pant


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> You too! Ok.





Shalimar said:


> I will belly dance just for you.


Hey! You said ‘me too’ 
:tapfoot: :waiting:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Hey! You said ‘me too’
> :tapfoot: :waiting:


Ok, u too. Lulz.


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2018)

Ike said:
			
		

> Most here know that I'm primarily a scotch guy but for some reason in the summer I do like a nice cool gin and tonic occasionally.
> I just returned from the liquor store and this evening after supper I believe I'll sit out on the patio and have one or two.......Cheers !


IKE, the clarity of that drink looks so refreshing. I remember Tanqueray Gin & Tonic on the rocks was the first alcoholic drink I ever had...with a twist of lime (not lemon). Victor, yes Tanqueray was worth the price. I was only 21 with a new husband and thought I was so sophisticated having a drink on the airplane to Aruba for our honeymoon. It tasted good too but I was never much of a drinker and stopped after my plane trip back lol. I bet I would like it if I tried it again.

I never liked any other type of hard liquor until I tried a Brandy Alexander in my 40's but you never forget your first love (the drink, not the husband lol)....although, Ive never had another gin & tonic. And I can count on one hand how many Brandy Alexanders I've had and I stopped that too.

Then I started to occasionally enjoy a good red wine in my 50's (Pinot Noir) and white wine (Sauvignon Blanc) with dinners (about 1/4 glass).

Now, as of a month ago (after going to a Mexican Restaurant that had 20 choices of different Margaritas on the menu), I'm into an occasional Margarita which looks like your gin and tonic...nice and clear. I don't like mixes. It's got to be the real thing. I fill a glass with ice, then pour in one shot of Cabo Tequila Reposado and one shot of Patrón Citronage (lime liqueur), then lastly, I squeeze a whole fresh lime in it. Had salt on the rim at the restaurant but don't use any now. 

Talk about refreshing. It's pretty strong so I wait till the ice melts a little or I add some water. I only have one and it gives me a bit of a buzz...a happy buzz. It's fun to have at my daughter's beach house with salsa, tortilla chips, and avocado. Then take a fun long walk on the beach with the dogs...I mean reeally FUN lol. No headaches in the morning even when I had 2 once.
`


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2018)

Lara said:


> IKE, the clarity of that drink looks so refreshing. I remember Tanqueray Gin & Tonic on the rocks was the first alcoholic drink I ever had...with a twist of lime (not lemon). Victor, yes Tanqueray was worth the price. I was only 21 with a new husband and thought I was so sophisticated having a drink on the airplane to Aruba for our honeymoon. It tasted good too but I was never much of a drinker and stopped after my plane trip back lol. I bet I would like it if I tried it again.
> 
> I never liked another type of hard liquor until I tried a Brandy Alexander in my 40's but you never forget your first love (the drink, not the husband lol)....although, Ive never had another gin & tonic. And I can count on one hand how many Brandy Alexanders I've had and I stopped that too.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh. Yummy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2018)

I used to drink Tangueray gin although I can't recall how to spell it...lol


----------



## Lara (Jun 7, 2018)

IKE said:


> Most here know that I'm primarily a scotch guy...this evening after supper I believe I'll sit out on the patio and have one or two.......Cheers !


----------



## IKE (Jun 7, 2018)

Waking up this morning I remember now what it is that I don't like about gin & tonics.....to me they taste really good which also means they go down fast so before you realize it you've got a buzz going.

I probably had one or two too many last night because I've got just a wee tiny bit of a hangover this morning that is slowly going away with coffee.....I can remember back in my younger days (when I was rowdy and drinking way too much) my cure for a hangover back then was a few bloody mary's for breakfast.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 7, 2018)

vodka and 7 up use to be my choice of drinks--but i havent had a drink since i retired


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2018)

IKE said:


> Waking up this morning I remember now what it is that I don't like about gin & tonics.....to me they taste really good which also means they go down fast so before you realize it you've got a buzz going.
> 
> I probably had one or two too many last night because I've got just a wee tiny bit of a hangover this morning that is slowly going away with coffee.....I can remember back in my younger days (when I was rowdy and drinking way too much) my cure for a hangover back then was a few bloody mary's for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 52895




So I bet I can safely say you must have had extra fun in these with no undies :yes:
but dont worry IKE, I’m not judging you:grin:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2018)

If you toss in a few shrimp it's not a hangover its brunch!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you toss in a few shrimp it's not a hangover its brunch!


I like your style. Bon appetit!


----------

